# SERIOUS GUYS, WHITE POINTER (EDIT SOUTH OF SOMERTON)



## Zilch (Oct 10, 2011)

EDIT 20th 9.40am : Ok my apologies the event happened south of Somerton
Greg just called and now informs me the event was south of Somerton last night, but all the other details are correct. There was obviously many texts flying around between several of us and in the excitement some how it was stated to me it was at Somerton, I wanted to get up / post what I was texted, including the location as being Somerton, as I would of been a pr#ck if someone had a encounter with it and I knew it was there but hadn't said anything. 
Hmm do I still go ? ? ? :?

My mate (Greg, some of you know him) just sent this photo to me of his mate's encounter with a White, from the same place we yak :shock:










The shark also took there berley bag and they seen it and tried to film it on there phone but apparently it is too dark to see the shark in the video. The shark also surfaced !

Squidley / Chris not sure if you recognise the guy in the photo (Ben) he is that noisy guy (excitable, loud) that was out there when we were there once.

Ok I am a coward and have caught plenty of Snapper so I will not be going for a least a few days, was meant to go tomorrow but will give it a miss. Yes I have a shark Shield but am not that desperate for a fish.

Steve


----------



## benjiaka (May 30, 2013)

Damn.... That is some scary shizzzt!!

That took a good chunk out of that snapper! Bugger that!!!!


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Goldy on holidays from KI perhaps ;-)


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

That's a big shark. (That's three sharkings in a week on here - Beekeeper at Scarby had a grunter bitten almost in half; Isobar at Moffats lost most of a big longtail tuna, plus this sighting yesterday also at Scarby: viewtopic.php?f=3&t=65719).

Wise to be cautious lads, or it might start associating kayaks with food. At least there were still some good bits left ("always look on the bright side of life").


----------



## Rockster (Sep 7, 2007)

:shock: :shock: 
That's a damn big snapper.
As I was calmly sitting there at dusk on Tuesday night looking around, for no particular reason I look to my right just to see something about 5 - 8 metres away dive below the surface. I only caught a glimpse of it but it was too dark for a dolphin and I didn't really see a fin so I put it down to being a seal. I just grab hold of some plastic in case it decided on a closer visit but didn't see or hear any more.
I actually had bit of a chuckle to myself as the shark spotter plane flew overhead in near darkness on its last run, I don't reckon they would have seen anything swimming.
Cheers
Bob


----------



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks for the notice Steve. I've had my fix and won't be going out for a while. I would be interested though to know how deep the water was / how far out he was in the boat.


----------



## Minny (Dec 2, 2013)

Now they are the sharks that should be culled its only a matter of time 
and one of us will look like that snapper, their has been a few that are learning about
burly bags props and transducers they should be CULLED before its to late..
Time something is done about them we should all get a partition going and give it to the 
government..

We was out their Tuesday night and the plane was circling at Seacliff
Perhaps that's why we dohnutted...


----------



## GlenelgKiller (Mar 13, 2012)

Yeah, didn't see anything tues night. Mind you didn't see any snapper either.

Had the SS on though plus Minny was dangling his feet in the water so I figure that would have given Squidley and I an early warning ;-)


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Minny said:


> Now they are the sharks that should be culled its only a matter of time
> and one of us will look like that snapper, their has been a few that are learning about
> burly bags props and transducers they should be CULLED before its to late..
> Time something is done about them we should all get a partition going and give it to the
> ...


Yep x2

yes i also sit side saddle ....


----------



## Zilch (Oct 10, 2011)

Rockster said:


> I only caught a glimpse of it but it was too dark for a dolphin and I didn't really see a fin so I put it down to being a seal.


Yep can be a bit spooky out there at night. Bob the same thing happened right alongside my yak last year, whilst out there with Drewboy and OldDood, scared the sh#t out of me but it was a seal and by memory Drew said he had seen it a on a couple of his sessions. It's got a big scare on it's back, hopefully caused by a accidental run in with a boat and not shark ;-)



Geoffw said:


> Thanks for the notice Steve. I've had my fix and won't be going out for a while. I would be interested though to know how deep the water was / how far out he was in the boat.


Geoff as per my edit, Greg still said that it happened not far out / shallow water.

I am probably over safe now days, as it is 34 years today (20/3/80) that 4 of us went on a fishing holiday to KI and my then best mate drowned whilst we were at Remarkable Rocks, which I blamed myself for as it was my idea to go to KI , I was the eldest, it was my car and although Steve (Morgan) was in the water for several hours and we had many attempts to get him out we weren't able to. Too long a story but the whole event took several hours and unfortunately a high school visit was there also and the witnessed everything. A teacher also ended up slipping in while helping us but fortunately for him the last wave that got Steve and him washed / wedged him on a rock that we able to rescue him from.

Life can be short guys so yes play hard but be safe, please !

Steve


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Dangling toes in the water???

JEEESUS!

Jimbo


----------



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

Zilch, sorry to hear about your mate Steve Morgan. That must have been a rough time for many.


----------



## redmist (May 6, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up Steve. I was starting to get excited with the reports from Geoff and Bobb. My enthusiasm is now somewhat curbed. 
I was really only a matter time before a GWS was a confirmed sighting given the amount of burley, bait and fishing being added and pulled from that area.
I'm certain myself and Jason had a visit last year.


----------



## Zilch (Oct 10, 2011)

Geoffw said:


> Zilch, sorry to hear about your mate Steve Morgan.


Thanks Geoff.



Geoffw said:


> That must have been a rough time for many.


Yes so many effected, family, friends and all the high school kids (several of them broke down badly), and as per the norm the initial media reports were not even close in their report of what happened. I still cringe when I hear press reports that within a short time change when the facts are different to their crap, they have no idea the harm and frustration this causes those involved.



redmist said:


> I'm certain myself and Jason had a visit last year.


James I remember Jason's and your post here on akff, scary stuff.

In the big picture though I think the chance of anything happening is extremely low, but it's everyone responsibility to assess any of life's events and then decide for themselves. More people would die from being couch potatoes, than those who live their lives IMO.

PS. I am not for culling sharks, it's there domain we are entering (just my opinion).

Steve


----------



## Ubolt (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up. Definitely getting my shark shield fixed now. 
Lost three maybe four good snapper to the local shark at Arno bay yesterday. 
I was in my old mans boat, got a glimpse if him before we left
cheeky prick was saying thanks for the easy feed. 
When yak fishing I reckon the scariest bit is when your landing a good fish beside the yak
Seen many a fish eaten boat side :shock:


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

I found golf balls work really well...just hang it over the side....never been bitten yet


----------



## OldDood (Nov 6, 2008)

I went out at Somerton last night.
I have not been eaten.
Mark


----------



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

OldDood said:


> I went out at Somerton last night.
> I have not been eaten.
> Mark


That was a beut evening. Did you eat?


----------



## OldDood (Nov 6, 2008)

Geoffw said:


> OldDood said:
> 
> 
> > I went out at Somerton last night.
> ...


I only catch Snapper south of the breakwater, none at Somerton.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Stealthfisha said:


> I found golf balls work really well...just hang it over the side....never been bitten yet


You should market your balls.


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

But thats not all!
Not only will I give you 200 brand new golf balls (to the value of the freedom 7) -I will also absolutly refund your initial purchase of the golf balls but will include a set of steak knives!...no seriously folks...ive never in any of the trials ive conducted in the last five years been eaten by a great white shark whilist having my golf balls on the yak....fairdinkum!..... 
Bloody nora...of course there is a bloody shark in the water?....harden up and get out there and stop whinging about something thats maycor may not happen....youve got a better chance of pavarotti being reincarnated as kermit the frog

and if ya dont like honesty and sarcasim well stiff shit....get out there and fish

@olddood......yes yes yes...the old south of the breakwall hehehehehe 

I dare say minny will post something shortly.....or not....he had a rather good time south c of the breakwall last night as well


----------



## OldDood (Nov 6, 2008)

Stealthfisha said:


> I dare say minny will post something shortly.....or not....he had a rather good time south c of the breakwall last night as well


Minny is a bastard! He better not post!


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Heheeheh
ive just been sent the ever growing photos of bag outs hes been getting....I think he is jinxed with the metro crew...every time he socialises with the glass crew he bags out...kinda silly really......
but yes...if he does post today im guessing by the photos hes had a magic session again....if I wasnt so lazy id be there too but can't be buggered of late....hes suggesting ive moth balled my evo too soon for the winter.....but the call of deer during the rut is too strong


----------



## OldDood (Nov 6, 2008)

Stealthfisha said:


> Heheeheh
> ive just been sent the ever growing photos of bag outs hes been getting....I think he is jinxed with the metro crew...every time he socialises with the glass crew he bags out...kinda silly really......
> but yes...if he does post today im guessing by the photos hes had a magic session again....if I wasnt so lazy id be there too but can't be buggered of late....hes suggesting ive moth balled my evo too soon for the winter.....but the call of deer during the rut is too strong


You rut deer! Are you from NZ?
Don't they run too fast and aren't they a bit tall?


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Eheheheheheh not when they just had a chunk of 51 rockwell hardened steel pass through them! :twisted:


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Save me a rump. What kind of deer you hunt?


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

This year fallow for the first time
I think some call then darma darma
most of the year is chasing wild goat

but on with the main topic....watch out there are sharks in them there waters aggghhhh


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Weve got landsharks competing for our mule deer.
Mountain lions. Still on topic.


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

Shark culling is a touchy subject. ;-)

One one hand, you have an apex predator, with an important job to do, with no evidence or research done to suggest it has recovered from its endangered status due to overfishing.

On the other, you have more and more people entering the ocean in what seems to be more and more risky situations, such as kayaking, SUP, freediving, bodyboarding/surfing, snorkeling and spearfishing.

I guess the question is, is it morally right to hunt and endanger sharks, using methods with a high by-catch to target ratio, just because we want to take advantage of inshore fisheries which are the main food source of these predators, using exceptionally risky methods??
:shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Minny (Dec 2, 2013)

Fishenfreak 
your last paragraph somes it up, the more fish that the pros. take and we are talking lots of tonns
the less fish for them to eat so straight away that's were the problem starts the hole food chain 
is so far out of whack its not funny, yes that is why I think more sharks are getting cunning and coming in closer.


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

you dont think the sharks have always been here, and its only the fact people are fishing for snapper so much closer more often, that they are having these encounters?


----------



## Zilch (Oct 10, 2011)

Zilch said:


> In the big picture though I think the chance of anything happening is extremely low, but it's everyone responsibility to assess any of life's events and then decide for themselves. More people would die from being couch potatoes, than those who live their lives IMO.
> 
> *PS. I am not for culling sharks, it's there domain we are entering (just my opinion).
> *
> ...





kraley said:


> Don't want to meet a shark? Don't go fishing, swimming or surfing in nearshore or estuarine waters all around australia.. Don't want to meet a croc? Stay south of lattitude 25 or so.


Agree

The only reason this was posted in the 1st place was due to this


Zilch said:


> *as I would of been a pr#ck if someone had a encounter with it and I knew it was there but hadn't said anything. *
> Hmm do I still go ? ? ? :? Steve


I wasn't trying to influence anyone's opinion on Sharks or scare anyone but simply give members the info, so they could make their own call. I was actually meant to go with OldDood the following evening but by the time I read his PM I had already teed up a Mully session. I got my 3rd real small schoolie  since getting my new yak.

I witnessed this years ago at Narooma (NSW) and I would like to think we have moved on from this.










PS. although my mates and I have targeted and taken the odd shark, in the 80's

Steve


----------



## GlenelgKiller (Mar 13, 2012)

I don't think Kraley was taking aim at you Steve. Certainly nothing wrong with giving people the heads up and I for one appreciate it. Armed with the information I can make my own decision on whether I want to go out or not.

Sharks are a vital part of our marine environment and are part of the landscape in our sport. There is a risk inherent in that of course but like any risky pastime you take the best precautions you can and hope for the best. One of those precautions may well be listening to reports such as Steve's and deciding not to go out there for a few days.


----------



## Zilch (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks Sean.

I took no offensive at Kraley's post ( I hate putting things into written words, as you only need to put a comma etc. in the wrong place or say something as banter and it can read totally different to someone else :lol: ). All that I wanted to do after being contacted by a couple of people that I have high respect for, Re other members posted comments was to make it clear why I posted in the 1st place and I had no other agenda. I also personally didn't take exception to others posting there views, as that is what a forum is about.

PS. of more interest, if the forecast for later in the week and this weekend is correct I suspect we all will be out there 

Steve


----------



## fishstix (Dec 18, 2011)

GlenelgKiller said:


> I don't think Kraley was taking aim at you Steve. Certainly nothing wrong with giving people the heads up and I for one appreciate it. Armed with the information I can make my own decision on whether I want to go out or not.
> 
> Sharks are a vital part of our marine environment and are part of the landscape in our sport. There is a risk inherent in that of course but like any risky pastime you take the best precautions you can and hope for the best. One of those precautions may well be listening to reports such as Steve's and deciding not to go out there for a few days.


Agreed Sean.

Also can appreciate why you felt the need to post about the shark Steve.

Peter


----------



## Minny (Dec 2, 2013)

I am not saying cull all sharks just the ones coming up and bitting at boats..
Take a look word wide at the oceans and look at how many tonnes of fish that get
taken out each year.
Get a swimming pool fill it with fish and shark, then start taking the fish out
when their are not many fish left jump in and see what happens.
Yes the shark will keep the fish in balance but when man takes the fish out
that's when things get unbalanced.


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Anyone for a hug?
Im about to start lactating listening to all this


----------



## yakfishar (Aug 23, 2013)

kraley said:


> I get so weary of the whining contingent of kayak fishermen/surfers/beachgoers that think the ocean is some sort of amusement park that should be stocked or managed for their enjoyment and perceived safety. Its not - and that is partly why it is such a cool place.


Hit the nail on the head, I couldn't agree more.

The idea of a shark cull is so ridiculously insane to me, I just don't get it&#8230;.


----------



## Minny (Dec 2, 2013)

I personally don't give a [email protected]#%, I have had a 18ft ****** and bronzys next to me,
but this makes a great topic.
I still will play in their play ground if I get attacked so be it least I will die doing what I enjoy.
further more I hope I am the first..


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

salticrak said:


> I read somewhere the best Barra rivers have the most crocs, there is a direct correlation there.


yep I reckon your onto something there salti

I heard somewhere the best forums have the most retards...there is a direct correlation there too im lead to believe?


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Minny said:


> if I get attacked so be it least I will die doing what I enjoy.


This.

Put it on my tombstone if necessary, but don't use it as an excuse to target sharks.


----------



## YakkerboyLEO (Jan 9, 2014)

When does a shark become a shark... We eat the minor sharks eg bronzes, gummies, 7 gill... And we protect the one that eats us....

Some of you should watch the simon reeves... The Indian Ocean documentary!!!


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

dru said:


> Minny said:
> 
> 
> > if I get attacked so be it least I will die doing what I enjoy.
> ...


Instead of Spike Milligan's tombstone - http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/engl ... 742443.stm, You could have the inscription "I told you there were sharks out there." :lol:


----------



## Smylea (Mar 22, 2014)

[/URL]

Just looking.... :shock:

Ray


----------



## Minny (Dec 2, 2013)

What's yellow and brown and floats in the ocean ?


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Minny said:


> What's yellow and brown and floats in the ocean ?


Shark deterrants. They like flesh, not shit.


----------



## Fsck (Dec 25, 2013)

Minny said:


> if I get attacked so be it least I will die doing what I enjoy.


What a cool way to go.... put that on the epitah i say - "shark ate him for dinner".

The only conflict is the PR side of things, but anyway, can't do much about that.

Salute!


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Fsck said:


> Minny said:
> 
> 
> > if I get attacked so be it least I will die doing what I enjoy.
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## Minny (Dec 2, 2013)

One serving of Minny and chips.
entering the water now ******.


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Smylea said:


> [/URL]
> 
> Just looking.... :shock:
> 
> Ray


Tandem kayaks; where are the other two paddlers?


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Squidley said:


> Smylea said:
> 
> 
> > [/URL]
> ...


Bait. Hopefully it is now no longer hungry.


----------



## Minny (Dec 2, 2013)

Going back to the start I think that snapper is undersize hehehe


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

They've been known to shrink a few cms after capture but usually not before


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Squidley said:


> They've been known to shrink a few cms after capture but usually not before


Spot on. We reckon allow at least 3 cms to be safe. Be a bugger to be pinged - the fines are substantial. (I never knew till Beekeeper told me about the shrinkage factor).


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)




----------



## Zilch (Oct 10, 2011)

I was hoping this thread would finally die and we all move on but now find myself replying :twisted:

Great video 

Steve


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Aw, this one was begging to be filtered


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Squidley said:


> Aw, this one was begging to be filtered


You sure it's not a very large carp? :lol:


----------

